# Lionel Gold Rush Locomotive



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Question: I have a Lionel Gold Rush locomotive that I have not run in a number of years. Is there anything that needs to be done to it by way of lubrication before I run it now, or is it OK to just put it on the track and turn up the juice? 
SandyR


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If it is anything like my Thomas and James you'll have to thoroughly clean the brass wheels (both the tread AND the backs where the brushes rub) or it won't run worth a hoot.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Mik, it never did run worth a hoot, until a friend of mine turned the center drivers' flanges off, and polished the treads and flanges! I was thinking more of the gears inside...many centuries ago, I killed an HOn30 locomotive that hadn't been run in a few years, simply by putting it on the track and applying power. It started, and stripped the axle gear. Turned out, the grease on the gears had hardened. That's what I'm wondering about here. But thanks for the heads up on cleaning both the treads AND the backs of the wheels! 
SandyR


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I use LGB's lube applied with a toothpick. A little tub lasts practically forever, and it's much better than B'mann's shtuff. Does the Gold Rush have the sloppy exposed gearing on the left side like Thomas? I used graphite on those to try to keep from picking up as much dirt and crud. Also, when you take the bottom cover off, do TRY to keep track of all 4 brushes & springs. I usually end up on a scavenger hunt. 

I've also put a zip strip (wire tie) around James' motor and the eye drive to try to stabilize the motor since he stripped the original drive gear.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...I have a Lionel 0-4-0 'raiiscope' loco which is identical to the gold rush one except for the camera. It was 'new old stock' when I bought it, and apparently had been sitting on a shelf for most of fifteen or eighteen years. My deal was the wheels were gauged too narrow; I had to gently pry them apart from the motor block a bit and then apply lube (sewing machine oil) to anything that looked lubable. It ran good after that.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, this evening, just for fun, I took the Gold Rush loco and put it on my test track (R1 circle). No cleaning or lube, just set on the track and turned on the power. And it ran like it was brand new!!! Dirty drivers and all!! I think that it deserves some maintenance; it's certainly worth it. But with all those exposed gears, it is not a good candidate for outdoor running... 
SandyR


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I chucked the drive on mine, doing something special with the body...


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic, I'm holding my breath...what did you do with the body? I bet it was interesting!!! 
SandyR


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SandyR on 04/22/2008 6:43 AM 
Vic, I'm holding my breath...what did you do with the body? I bet it was interesting!!! 
SandyR

To the body? In a nutshell, nothing! Its still intact, I just removed it from the drive part, remounted it on a cut down bmann flatcar, and repositioned the piston cylinders to that of another faux-Heilser. In just now waiting for the drive bricks to arrive from Wholesaletrains. 
This ones more a peice of whimsy than a serious faux-Heilser like the others, I've always liked the "look" of the engine, but found the drive seriously lacking. 
I often thought it would be a good engine if it was battery driven, not track powered. 
BTW its the 0-6-0 I'm refering too.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

The Railscope is a fun little novelty loco. I have the little black and white tv that goes with it. Fascinating concept of running the signal through the tracks. Works marginally at best, so I haven't pulled it out in a couple years. I have several of the other Lionel locos sitting on shelves, since used ones are available cheap. Last one I got I pulled out of the box and stuck it straight on the track with no maintenance or cleaning. The sparks were flying everywhere! 

Paul


----------

